# What breed to get?



## Spikey_31 (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm looking for my next breed of dog and I'm not quite sure what breed to get. 
I know I want a HPR, Retriever or Spaniel but I'm unsure of which breed in these specific groups

I'm looking for a versatile dog that is good with small animals, can work as a Gundog in the autumn/winter and compete in agility in the summer, I prefer medium to large size breeds.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

A Brittany of course!


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

It has to be a Curlycoated retriever for me


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

https://animalso.com/breeds/french-brittany/


----------

